# stilts nest



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

how I pick up my knifes ...make a little nest


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

Hey thats my idea (magnet), I put a spike in the other end for picking up the sanding sponge :thumbsup:
When measuring up for cornice the one thing I haven't worked out is how to pick up a pencil, unless I put a nail in it for the magnet to pick it up.....Just thought of that now.


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

going to weld it soon...I will take a new photo of it:thumbup:


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

Kiwiman said:


> Hey thats my idea (magnet), I put a spike in the other end for picking up the sanding sponge :thumbsup:
> When measuring up for cornice the one thing I haven't worked out is how to pick up a pencil, unless I put a nail in it for the magnet to pick it up.....Just thought of that now.


I will make a nest on the other stilt for that kiwiman:yes: ...I was just thinking about making a pencil holder as well :thumbup:

I have a flash light too


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

icerock drywall said:


> I will make a nest on the other stilt for that kiwiman:yes: ...I was just thinking about making a pencil holder as well :thumbup:
> 
> *I have a flash light too*


Now thats just showing off :furious:


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

could use this


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

I now have a pencil and poker nest on the other stilt:yes:


----------

